# [SOLVED] Updating iphone 3s to OS6 right now , but will I ...



## lennonforever (May 13, 2008)

be able to use the app Facetime over this older phone?:huh:

Thank you in advance, lennon


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Updating iphone 3s to OS6 right now , but will I ...*

If I am correct I believe Facetime is only for iPhone 4s and up.


----------



## lennonforever (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Updating iphone 3s to OS6 right now , but will I ...*

Thank you for answering Masterchief! lf


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Updating iphone 3s to OS6 right now , but will I ...*

No problem!


----------



## MR Toast (Sep 16, 2012)

FaceTime is supported on iPhone 4 and later devices. Not just 4s ;-)


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Updating iphone 3s to OS6 right now , but will I ...*

Products that support Face Time iOS: Using FaceTime


----------



## threephi (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Updating iphone 3s to OS6 right now , but will I ...*

It's iPhone 4 and up.


----------

